# New Occupation List for FSW Category 1



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

The Government of Canada has today, June 26th,2010 announced the new list and other information.
Canada Gazette – GOVERNMENT NOTICES

0631 Restaurant and Food Service Managers
0811 Primary Production Managers (Except Agriculture)
1122 Professional Occupations in Business Services to Management
1233 Insurance Adjusters and Claims Examiners
2121 Biologists and Related Scientists
2151 Architects
3111 Specialist Physicians
3112 General Practitioners and Family Physicians
3113 Dentists
3131 Pharmacists
3142 Physiotherapists
3152 Registered Nurses
3215 Medical Radiation Technologists
3222 Dental Hygienists & Dental Therapists
3233 Licensed Practical Nurses
4151 Psychologists
4152 Social Workers
6241 Chefs
6242 Cooks
7215 Contractors and Supervisors, Carpentry Trades
7216 Contractors and Supervisors, Mechanic Trades
7241 Electricians (Except Industrial & Power System)
7242 Industrial Electricians
7251 Plumbers
7265 Welders & Related Machine Operators
7312 Heavy-Duty Equipment Mechanics
7371 Crane Operators
7372 Drillers & Blasters — Surface Mining, Quarrying & Construction
8222 Supervisors, Oil and Gas Drilling and Service

Those of you whose occupations no longer appear but have submitted applications should be okay, AFAIK.


----------



## jazza161 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Occupation GONE!*

I left my run too late...

OK, so my occupation (College & Vocational Teachers) has dissapeared... 
Thankfully my husband's is still on the list, (Contractors & supervisors, Carpentry trade). I was achieving more points than he (73 / 71) but now it's up to him!

I've read the new restrictions, and it seems it will slow things considerably, accepting up to only 1000 of each profession each year... 

Honestly though, I see lots of jobs for carpenters, but the feedback suggests getting work is tough. :boxing: Does he really have a chance to earn a decent wage, enough to keep us going...


----------



## TomJonesDad (Jun 21, 2010)

Ouch!
Only just put in my application and my occupation has now disappeared. 
Not good news. 
I guess I am going to have to wait and see if it got processed before 26th.


----------



## baalat (Apr 16, 2009)

you could also check provincial programs, some of them have bigger occupation requirements


----------



## TomJonesDad (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks, could be an option. 
Kicking myself for waiting now, but hindsight is a wonderful thing!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

TomJonesDad said:


> Ouch!
> Only just put in my application and my occupation has now disappeared.
> Not good news.
> I guess I am going to have to wait and see if it got processed before 26th.


If your application was received prior to June 26th, you should be okay and ne processed under the previous list.


----------



## ammaartahir (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum. I seek your advice in the following matter:

I have been working as a Mechanical Maintenance Engineer for the last 2.5 years. In the latest skilled occupation list, I went through all the relevant occupations and found out that the description of the occupation: 
7216 Contractors and Supervisors, Mechanic Trades
is very close to my job description. I mean I've been supervising the machinery (pumps, turbines, compressors, etc) personnel for the last 2.5years. But while going through the description of the aforementioned occupation, I came to know that for employment one needs to have a secondary school certificate while I am bachelors in Mech Engg! I mean can I still apply for immigration knowing that my job description matches that mentioned in the description of this occupation, although I have a higher degree? or only those with secondary school certificates can apply for immigration in this context??

One more thing, can anyone tell me what would be the total charges of immigration for my wife and me?


----------



## baalat (Apr 16, 2009)

ammaartahir said:


> I mean can I still apply for immigration knowing that my job description matches that mentioned in the description of this occupation, although I have a higher degree?


yep, your application is based on actual experience


----------



## ammaartahir (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks @baalat! 
I have some more questions:

1. I have registered for IELTS (Academic) and going to take the same in a couple of weeks. I was told by a friend of mine that IELTS (Academic) could be used both for immigration as well as academic purposes; that's why I enrolled for it. But going through the Immigration manual EG7, I came to know that the requirement was IELTS (General). Please tell me whether I would need to take IELTS (General) again before launching my application or IELTS (Academic) score would suffice?

2. What does this mean: "A maximum of 20,000 Federal Skilled Worker applications, without an offer of arranged employment, will be considered for processing each year.
Within this limit, a maximum of 1,000 Federal Skilled Worker applications per National Occupation Classification (NOC) will be considered for processing each year."??

3. I born in Pakistan and do have a birth certificate. My wife born in Libya and came to Pakistan after 5-6 years. She's living here since then. She don't have a birth certificate. Is the birth certificate necessary? What are the complications, we would have to face during application procedure, keeping in view the aforementioned situation?

Your replies to these questions are really vital for me!
Thanks in advance
BR,
Ammaar Tahir


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Just curious.. is IT manager included in the below code?
1122 Professional Occupations in Business Services to Management

or has IT manager been taken off completely? I did not what to check, so thought its best if i ask directly


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

When you are wondering is a certain job fits a certain Noc-code, you need to check the NOC descriptions. And in your example, I think you would find out what you do not want to find out: it's not a fit:



> 1122 Professional Occupations in Business Services to Management
> This unit group includes those who provide services to management such as *analyzing the operations, managerial methods or functions of an organization in order to propose, plan and implement improvements, or analyzing advertising needs and developing appropriate advertising plans.* They are employed by management consulting firms, advertising agencies and throughout the public and private sectors or are self-employed.
> 
> 
> ...


Unit Group
It's also interesting to take a look at the Big Picture:
Detailed Occupational Structure


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

sorry if i sound dumb but IT manager was very much in the list till about a while back.. i generally came to this side of the forum to see whats new and saw IT managers being striked off.. thanks fr sharing, i think i need to read more about it.. rather i'd leave it on OH to do the reading.. I have too much australia in my mind to grasp any more..
would like to hear some more if anyone has done the research already.

cheers
anj


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I know IT manager was on the list (noc-code 0213), because we will have our visum in a few weeks based on that category. I think a lot of people will be dissapointed that it is not on the list anymore.

Legislation changed a lot over the past few years, so it becomes more and more difficult to immigrate to Canada.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

how frequently does the list changes?

had a 4 years of experience as "senior credit analyst" and 1.7 years as "manager financial & mis" does it worth giving a try? cause both of the occupations are not on the new list.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If your occupation is not on the list, no need to try. Sad but true.

The first time we were thinking about immigration to Canada was in 2005. And as far as I remember, these are the changes for the Federal Skilled Worker class:
(at first, I don't remember anymore if there was such a list, or if you only had to score a certain amount of points for knowledge of English, education, work experience, ...)
- first they introduced the Simplified Procedure. That was only a change in procedure.
- 2008: Introduction of the 38 professions on the Priority Occupations List
- change in procedure too: you didn't have to send your initial application to the visa office for your country, but instead to the Central Intake Office in Nova Scotia
- juni 2010: reduction of the professions on the POL-list: 29 instead of 38

Maybe other members can confirm/complete this list of changes?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks again.. appreciate the time u took to write all this


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

EVHB said:


> If your occupation is not on the list, no need to try. Sad but true.
> 
> The first time we were thinking about immigration to Canada was in 2005. And as far as I remember, these are the changes for the Federal Skilled Worker class:
> (at first, I don't remember anymore if there was such a list, or if you only had to score a certain amount of points for knowledge of English, education, work experience, ...)
> ...


thanks EVHB,

I am planning to apply for temporary work permit and in a process of getting job offer from canada. Any idea what is the scope of spending 1-2 years on temporary visa and applying for PR?

I've also got positive skill assessment from australian authorities which enables me to apply for their general skilled visa PR program, but the required time to finalize the case is not known and they kept on changing their skill lists and immigration policies.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't know anything of temporary visa. But there's the "Canadian Experience Class" for immigration after 2 years of full time skilled work in Canada (+ some other prerequisites):
Canadian Experience Class: Who can apply
First hurdle is to get that temporary visa. 

I heard that Australia changed their immigration rules too... Maybe things will loosen up (do you say it like that, I'm still learning my English) in a few years, when the world economy is on cruising speed again.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> thanks again.. appreciate the time u took to write all this


You're wellcome. Helping each other is the purpose of this kind of forum.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

EVHB said:


> I don't know anything of temporary visa. But there's the "Canadian Experience Class" for immigration after 2 years of full time skilled work in Canada (+ some other prerequisites):
> Canadian Experience Class: Who can apply
> First hurdle is to get that temporary visa.
> 
> I heard that Australia changed their immigration rules too... Maybe things will loosen up (do you say it like that, I'm still learning my English) in a few years, when the world economy is on cruising speed again.


hey evhb,

The link was helpful, thanks for that.

Australians are making it more difficult for people to migrate even demand for human resources is higher their, compare to other developed countries. You never know when they change the immigration rules and policies, it's filled with surprises even for the staff working for their immigration department.


----------

